# Treo subs (TE series) what do you think



## PR1M3R (Oct 16, 2009)

I just bought 2 TE's 12's and a box for them. The box is a sub zero ported and tuned to 41 Hz.

Any opinion on Treo as a whole and the TE's if you know


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not familiar w/that line but I've been running a single Treo TSX 12" in a ported box I built 10 years ago almost, 2cf tuned to about 34/35hz.

Firing rearward in the middle of my work van off about 900watts rms, it's gets really low and loud. I actually have a second TSX 12" but it's a different configuration so it wouldn't work that great off the same amp.

They can definitely take a beating and don't sound like a giant fart in the process (depending on tuning,etc of course).

I may be swapping it out temporarily to try out a Memphis HPO 15" I've had laying around for about 3-4years though


----------



## 3rdGenCamaro (Dec 7, 2009)

Treo is amazing. i have a buddy who has full treo system, treo monoblocks, treo 4 channel amp, treo components and coaxials along with a ssx subwoofer i think. amazing sound, i myself have treo amps, subs and speakers in my daily driver ford explorer. my new project is an 89 camaro, where i will be using 2 treo te`s. you should use theyre amps too, they are underrated and have raw power, try theyre 1500 monoblock or 1900. the 1500 gives out 500 rms and 1900 gives out about 1100, both r underated.


----------



## R/T Pimp (Jan 7, 2010)

The TEs get low and loud. They are a nice sounding sub. I do a lot with Treo. If you need a box design shoot me a pm, but get rid of the box they came with.


----------

